# Corsair H70 mit Öl?



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

*Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Destilliertes Wasser schön und gut, aber was wenn es trotzdem zum Kurzschluss kommt? - Um dem Vorzubeugen möchte ich das Corsair H70 für meinen neues System mit Öl befüllen. Nun bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das wirklich Sinnvoll ist. Öl hat ja eine geringere Wärmekapzität.

Sollte ich das so machen oder lieber ein System spziell für Öl zusammenstellen?


----------



## poisoniC (28. April 2011)

Was glaubst du, warum es destiliertes und kein normales wasser ist? Destiliertes wasser ist nicht elektrisch leitfähig. Gut, in ganz geringem maße schon, aber nicht so, dass es einen kurzschluss verursachen könnte. Mit destiliertem wasser brauchst du dir eigentlich keine sorgen machen.
Öl??!!


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2011)

Habe zum Benchen schon ganze Rechner in Öl gelegt. 

Zu deinem Vorhaben, die H70 lässt auch nicht so einfach Öffnen und mit einer anderen Flüssigkeit befüllen. Bisher kennt man auch nicht die Flüssigkeit die in den Flüssigkeitskühlungen (nicht Wasserkühlung) von Corsair verwendet werden.


----------



## poisoniC (28. April 2011)

Oha, das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Wieder etwas schlauer  aber is das beim ablassen und säubern nicht ne riesen sauerei?


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Also da ist garkein Wasser drin, ok. 
Hab auchschon gesehen einen ganzen Rechner in Öl, riecht sicher gut wenns was wärmer wird


----------



## ASD_588 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Es ist ja ein unterschid ob der ganze rechner oder nur der kühler mit öl kuhlt.


----------



## PMueller1 (30. April 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage: wie willst du die H70 mit etwas anderen befüllen?


----------



## zøtac (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*



poisoniC schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, warum es destiliertes und kein normales wasser ist? Destiliertes wasser ist nicht elektrisch leitfähig. Gut, in ganz geringem maße schon, aber nicht so, dass es einen kurzschluss verursachen könnte. Mit destiliertem wasser brauchst du dir eigentlich keine sorgen machen.
> Öl??!!


Du weißt, sobald ein bisschen Staub auf dem Board o.ä. ist ists mit der 'Destiliertheit' da hin?


----------



## lave (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Eine H70 Platzt doch nicht einfach mal so. Hätte da keine bedenken.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Warum sollte aus einem geschlossenem Kreislauf Flüssigkeit entweichen (außer durch diffusion)?
Bevor du es schaffst, die H70 zum lecken zu bringen wird deine Hardware wohl schon ganz andere Sorgen haben...

Andererseits: Kauf dir einen AGB, ein paar Tüllen und etwas Schlauch. Dazu ~500ml Öl und bastel alles zusammen.
Danach berichtest du uns, ob die Pumpe leiser ist


----------



## FRfutzi01 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Des Weiteren ist die Viskosität des Öls im Gegensatz zu Wasser nicht zu vernachlässigen, da Öl (z.B. Olivenöl) bekanntlich im Faktor 100 dickflüssiger als Wasser. Hier stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob die Mechanik im Inneren der H70 dafür ausgelegt ist, das Öl zu transportieren.


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*



Leandros schrieb:


> ...Bisher kennt man auch nicht die Flüssigkeit die in den Flüssigkeitskühlungen (nicht Wasserkühlung) von Corsair verwendet werden.



Ist die H50/H70 keine Wasserkühlung?
Ein Auszug aus den FAQ von Corsair:


> What’s the liquid inside the H50/H70?                 The liquid inside the H50 and H70 is distilled water with Propylene Glycol added to prevent corrosion and organic build-up.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

ich denke, dass die pumpe nicht genügend power hat, um eine ausreichende menge öl durch den kühlkörper zu drücken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

1. Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob die Pumpe das mit macht - die ist laut Corsair sehr empfindlich. 

2. Ist die Wärmekapazität von Öl schlechter als die von Wasser. (wahrsch. schlechtere Temps.)

3. Wird der Durchfluss sinken, in wie fern weis ich nicht, aber der kann nicht sehr hoch sein, bei den kleinen Kühlbahnen.


----------



## Domowoi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Benutz einfach die H70 ganz normal wie jeder andere Mensch. Bis die Leck schlägt biste eh froh wenn die alte Hardware weg ist. Und wenn die Hardware doch so teuer ist lass sie versichern........
Oder noch besser besorg Dir einen NH-D 14 so hast Du bessere Temps und es kann nicht auslaufen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Nicht eine besonders gute Idee


----------



## Dommerle (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Das macht keinen Sinn. Schlag dir das mit dem Öl aus dem Kopf und nutze die H70 wie jeder andere Mensch (der eine besitzt).


----------



## butter_milch (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Wenn du so wenig vertrauen in die H70 hast, dann kauf dir eine gleichwertige LuKü...


----------



## Dommerle (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Wenn du so wenig vertrauen in die H70 hast, dann kauf dir eine gleichwertige LuKü...


 
Wahre Worte.


----------



## chiller93 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Wenn du so wenig vertrauen in die H70 hast, dann kauf dir eine gleichwertige LuKü...


 Zumal das Öl die Hardware auch ruinieren würde, wenn auch nicht auf elektrische Art und Weise


----------



## lm06a (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

@chiller93: Ein wahres Wort.

Aber wenn du das weiter verfolgen willst, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Transmission Fluid z.b. ATF220 von Mobil von der Pumpe gefördert werden kann.
Ich würde das aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Legendofmania (13. Mai 2011)

Also da ich viel Erfahrung bei Overtakten habe und auch mal Öl genutzt habe, rate ich dir; Lass es besser! Das Öl braucht wenn du Pech hast nur einen tropfen auf die hardware zu benetzen und Au revoir Graka,CPU. Ich hatte eine extremsituation gehabt am dem ich das Öl für die maximales Limit an OC nutzen wollte. 
Hatte gutes gehört und bisher (war da 2 Wochen ) lief es gut aber holla Meine Graka war bei 76 grad und bam Rauch bam Feuer (!!!). Das mag sich komisch anhören war auch nicht grade lustig Aber na,ja Öl ist kein Mittel dass ich dir empfehlen würde.
Weshalb überhaupt eig?


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

ach was schei**t auf Wasser, Öl...nehmt Ketchup

Stiftung PCGH hatte des Zeugs schon mal für gut befunden...

@topic:

Geht da nicht ne Garantie flöten wenn man einfach mal was ablassen tut? Ich könnte mit denken das, dass wasser "für die ewigkeit" bestimmt war



Legendofmania schrieb:


> Also da ich viel Erfahrung bei *Overtakten* habe...



Wenn es so wäre würdest Du "Overclocking" oder "Übertakten" schreiben...overtakten hab ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Overtakten 

Und Ketchup hatten sie als WLP und nicht als Flüsigkeit


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Overtakten
> 
> Und Ketchup hatten sie als WLP und nicht als Flüsigkeit



Stimmt zusammen mit Zahnpasta, welche sogar ganz gut abgeschnitten hat


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juni 2011)

Ich nehm immer ketchup, und pommes ersetzen dann meine heatpipes des luftkühlers. Schaut besser aus und riecht besser wenn die CPU warm wird!! xD

Ernsthaft, lass die h70 so, nimm auf keinen Fall Öl.

(werd meine mit AGB und 240er radi Modden) (hat diesen Monat nur noch nicht geklappt, weil was dazwischen gekommen is.)


----------



## X Broster (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Ich habe bei Corsair nachgefragt und sie haben mir gesagt, dass die Flüssigkeit *nicht leitend* ist. zB. wenn sie ausläuft und auf die GraKa-Rückseite tröpfelt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

na das is ja eig klar. gibt ja nich für umsonst PC, die komplett in öl gelegt sind.
weiß jetzt nich ob das schon besprochen wurde, aber meines wissens hat öl n geringere wärmekapazität als wasser. wenn ich grad keinen denkfehler habe, bedeutet dies ja, dass wasser mehr wärme aufnehmen kann. 
da ne normale kühflüssigkeit für ne wakü aber sicherlich ne noch höhere kapazität haben wird als wasser, wird das mit dem öl sicherlich nicht zum gewünschten erfolg führen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (9. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

nichts hat eine bessere wärmekapazität als wasser,jeder zusatz kostet dich leistung ,aber auf ein paar milliliter corrosionsschutz würd ich trotzdem nicht verzichten.und öl benutzt man nur in sehr heissen machinen da es nicht so sehr expandiert wie wasser,für computer ist diese methode also sehr unzuverlässig.

Mfg,

Oliver Fuchs

sysProfile: ID: 144797 - 45thFuchs


----------



## RofleCopter (17. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Lasst ihn doch machen.Ich mein selbst wenn es nicht funktioniert gibt es immer noch eine tolle Nebenfuntkion....Ein PC mit eingebauter Fritöse, dann kann er sich wenigstens Essen machen


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. August 2011)

RofleCopter schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst ihn doch machen.Ich mein selbst wenn es nicht funktioniert gibt es immer noch eine tolle Nebenfuntkion....Ein PC mit eingebauter Fritöse, dann kann er sich wenigstens Essen machen



Made my Day!

Hahahaha xD

Jetzt hab ich Hunger auf pommes^^


----------



## Star_KillA (18. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Mal zum ganzen Thema , Wasser ist nicht leitfähig


----------



## DAEF13 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Mal zum ganzen Thema , Wasser ist nicht leitfähig


 
Um das noch zu erweitern: Nur angereichertes/ionisiertes (heißt das so? ich hab Chemie abgewählt) Wasser leitet, und solches finden wir eigentlich in allen unserer Wasserkühlungen.
Was passiert nun, wenn das Öl nun die ganze Zeit durch Metalle fließt? Das gleiche.

Was das entscheidene ist also nicht _ob_ es leitet (garkeine Leitung bekommt man eigentlich doch nie hin?), sondern _wie stark_ es leitet.
Mag sein, dass Wasser nun etwas besser leiten _kann_, aber wie oft läuft eine WaKü im Betrieb aus?

Keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit


----------



## kühlprofi (18. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Im Originalzustand ist die H70 sicher dicht, wenn du sie auseinandernimmst vielleicht dann nicht mehr ^^
Ich habe mit einer GTX285 sicher 2 Stunden gezockt bis ich gemerkt habe, dass es ständig von oben direkt auf die Platine tropft - Kurzen hat es keinen gegeben.

Gut das du nachgefragt hast


----------



## Uter (19. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Mal zum ganzen Thema , Wasser ist nicht leitfähig


 Doch, Wasser leitet immer!


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (19. August 2011)

Nur wenn es ne Lösung mit salzen ist . Oder ?


----------



## Charcharias (19. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Selbst Bidestilliertes Wasser hat eine geringe leitfähigkeit. aber um diese zu messen bracuh man schon laborequipment.
Wenn im Wasser nun Salze gelöst werden steigt die leitfähigkeit da die salze aus metallischen und nicht metallischen molekülen bestehen (bsp. Kochsalz: NaCl:  Na=natrium ist metallisch; Cl= Chlot ist nicht metallisch).
das salz spaltet sich beim läsen in wasser nun auf und die spaltprodukte bilden ionen die positiv oder negativ geladen sind.
Diese Ionen leiten schlussendlich dens trom durchs wasser.

Kurz und knapp erklärt

das heißt nun, dass wenn mal ne h70 leckt schlägt und wirklich diese kühlflüssigkeit auf die Graka tropft eigentlich nichts passieren sollte, solange keine salze bzw. salzablagerungen auf der Graka sind


----------



## Uter (20. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Wasser leitet immer, siehe Autoprotolyse.


----------



## Keygen (20. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

ich würde es nicht machen, mann weiss nie ob die bauteile die Corsair reinpackt, öl aushalten. es gibt ein grund warum sie keine luke oder sowas reinbauen, es soll einfach nicht geöffnet werden.

garantie solltest du dir abschminken damit


----------



## negert (21. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Hat PCGH nicht mal Wasser in nen PC gekippt? Getrocknet und der lief wieder. In der H70 wird sicherlich nicht was sein, was dem PC mehr schaden würde als Wasser.

Keine Angst das Ding macht deinem PC nichts


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 mit Öl?*

Da es hier langsam aber sicher immer mehr um 08/15 Wakü und nicht um extreme Kühlmodifikationen geht, mache ich mal zu.


----------

